# Which Great Composer Would You Pick to be Your Piano Teacher?



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Which one would you pick to be your piano teacher: 

1) Beethoven
2) Chopin
3) Liszt 
4) Scriabin 
5) Rachmaninoff 
6) Ravel
7) Debussy
8) Brahms 
9) Bach
10) Mozart


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I remember reading a reminiscence that Beethoven became so angry with a young pupil's playing that he bit him on the shoulder. Bear that in mind before making your choice!


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Then crack the whip and apply the nipple clamps, Beethoven it is! Greatest of all masters: teaches piano and bondage at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Michael Finnissy, probably.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Phil Glass. By the time he was done with me I'd have some killer arpeggios to show for it!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

OP: Elton John

Eat your heart out, Beethoven!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sergei Prokofiev and/or Bela Bartok, both superb pianists.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Bach, because what could be better than a piano teacher who doesn't know how to play the piano? :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chopin, then we can do the Music Lovers all over again :lol:


----------



## Adair (Feb 9, 2016)

I would choose Debussy. His 12 Etudes are amazing music.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2012)

Listz, obviously.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Scriabin - I think he would be the most interesting of the 10.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> Scriabin - I think he would be the most interesting of the 10.


I agree with this.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Rachmaninov probably. If it were JSB I'd probably die of embarrassment in a heartbeat.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Anton Rubinstein, or 
Emil von Sauer, or
Erno Dohnanyi, or 
Xaver Scharwenka, or 
Robert Schumann, or 
Sergei Prokofiev, or
John Ireland, or
Samuil Feinberg.

-->Arguably none of these are great composers (except Schumann, Prokofiev, and perhaps Feinberg), but they were superb pianists (and a few of them had administrative/pedagogical positions and responsibilities like Rubinstein, Scharwenka, Sauer, Dohnanyi).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bach and Mozart.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Though not a great composer Clara Schumann was a renowned concert pianist and would be my choice of teacher. I would have to take lessons after Robert's death as I would find him a little disconcerting hanging around the music room. I find Clara rather attractive in an austere way and I might find out some gems of information about what went on with good old Brahms.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

For me, Berlioz. 
I hear he wasn't too good a pianist, and I'd like to become better than my teacher.
Those other guys (Bach, Beethoven, Chopin...) intimidate me too much. I'd always be under their shadow.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Bach all the way, with five sons and some stellar pupils as evidence of his effectiveness. Scarlatti too, as then I would have Sonatas written personally for me to help me improve.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Orfeo said:


> *Samuil Feinberg*.


+1, probably. You have the historical overview, a superb yet modest pianist, and a composer of very fine, neo-Scriabinesque music.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Bach... :angel:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Of that list, I pick Debussy.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Tricky, as great pianists may not be/have been great teachers. Rachmaninov would be too diffident, Beethoven too much the opposite. How about Poulenc?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I'd choose Ligeti.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd not have any great composer for my piano teacher. They would be way too far ahead of me! I can imagine LvB bellowing in my ear right now! :lol:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Liszt! He was always understanding and extremely helpful towards fellow musicians. Also, I'd try to get him to share his views on Big And Important Matters Like Art And Life while playing.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

It would be Rachmaninov.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was going to say Mrs. Lefkowitz, but you said "great composer".

Leonard Bernstein, so I could get him to play Copland's Piano Variations for me "live".


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I want old man Jenkins down the road to be my piano teacher. I'd rather not embarrass myself in front of any of these masters...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually I would pick the great composer who quoted the cheapest hourly rate: Two Florins, max.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Chopin, I have difficulty counting to four...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bernstein. Lenny could convey more musical knowledge and history in a few minutes with more wit and charm than anybody!


----------



## hagridindminor (Nov 5, 2015)

Chopin seems one of more stable teachers, him or bach though Bach might be too proffesional


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Xaltotun said:


> Liszt! He was always understanding and extremely helpful towards fellow musicians. Also, I'd try to get him to share his views on Big And Important Matters Like Art And Life while playing.


Please don't have any, uh, affairs with him.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Definitely not Handel. I'm not risking getting squashed by accident.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> For me, Berlioz.
> I hear he wasn't too good a pianist, and I'd like to become better than my teacher.
> Those other guys (Bach, Beethoven, Chopin...) intimidate me too much. I'd always be under their shadow.


I think we can be certain what the response would be - a complete and uncompromising refusal. As far as I can remember, good old Hector wouldn't even have pretended to have been a piano teacher

And for the rest of the suggestions so far - I think there would be similar refusals .... unless any of you have such huge wealth that you could pay the esteemed maestro a huge inducement to overcome their musical principles :devil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

Non of them. I opt for Suzuki.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Non of them. I opt for Suzuki.












Apparently they _can_ play. 
But which one do you choose?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd go for Liszt and Rachmaninoff, both titans at the instrument and my impression is that they had a warm and friendly character (and hopefully, patience). Beethoven and Chopin would probably cause too much stress. Scriabin, as much as I love him, would be too distracted by celestial matters, or the mirror. The others aren't as great at playing the (modern) piano (is my best guess).


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I think we can be certain what the response would be - a complete and uncompromising refusal. As far as I can remember, good old Hector wouldn't even have pretended to have been a piano teacher
> 
> And for the rest of the suggestions so far - I think there would be similar refusals .... unless any of you have such huge wealth that you could pay the esteemed maestro a huge inducement to overcome their musical principles :devil:


Anyway, the whole scheme is totally hypothetical/pure dreaming. Like jumping into a fluent conversation with Bach in the German language from around ~1725, for example.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

mstar said:


> Apparently they _can_ play.
> But which one do you choose?


:lol::clap::cheers:


----------



## pmkspp (Jul 9, 2016)

I do not think he would teach you if you would call him like that, even if you are as greatly talented than he was. Liszt is his correct name, Ferenc (Franz) Liszt. Salute.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Klassic said:


> Which one would you pick to be your piano teacher:
> 
> 1) Beethoven
> 2) Chopin
> ...


Bach, Mozart, Liszt


----------



## pmkspp (Jul 9, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Chopin, then we can do the Music Lovers all over again :lol:


Than you'd better choose Liszt, my dear. I can play you La Leggierezza all day an night and then Un Sospiro with the whole-tone triads ad lib conclusion. They are wonderful pieces to learn, if you forgive me.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Mozart, because I want to outdo him.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Out of the original list on the OP, I'd pick either Liszt or Scriabin, it's a hard choice!!!!


----------



## pmkspp (Jul 9, 2016)

Just now I am learning from J. S. Bach, but he is a bit fat and rigorous to be a good teacher.
I would like to change to Liszt at Wiemar or Scriabin, who is a bit shy (as I am) but really a great pianist.
I also like to spend some time at the piano with Clara Josephine Wieck and Clarice Assad.

)


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Johannes Brahms! :tiphat:


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Nobody. If I make time I'll practice myself, and take 
advanced level tips from any one of them. I know from experience 
that creators are not always the best teachers.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Mozart. He would often not actually want to do the lesson, and instead offer to play billiards with his student for the hour. I don't really care about learning piano, so I'm just hijacking this question as an excuse to play billiards with Mozart.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

*rubs hands together*

Oh, I know who I'd have to be my teacher for _anything_ music related...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

pmkspp said:


> Just now I am learning from J. S. Bach, but he is a bit fat and rigorous to be a good teacher.


You absolutely sure he's just fat and not pregnant with Mendelssohn's kid?

Just kidding, but really, Bach managed to raise four composers - is this not a sign of a good teacher?


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Wouldn't Beethoven be a great teacher? A few black eyes now and then would be nice between long and intense shouting matches! :devil: :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Xenakiboy said:


> Wouldn't Beethoven be a great teacher? A few black eyes now and then would be nice between long and intense shouting matches! :devil: :lol:


What if he bites you? You might get rabies.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

If you read film actor Kirk Douglas' autobiography, you'll find that his piano teacher taught him quite a bit....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Why isn't Clara Schumann available? She'd be my choice.

From the list, I'd choose Chopin. because I like his style but mainly because I feel sorry for him - what bad luck, having poor health *and* getting involved with George Sand!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kartikeys said:


> Nobody. If I make time I'll practice myself, and take
> advanced level tips from any one of them. I know from experience
> that creators are not always the best teachers.


He who dears wins.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

What about Czerny? If not a great composer, then at least a prolific one.

Pupil of Beethoven, teacher of Liszt, his studies are still in use today.

Bartok - especially through mikrokosmos - would be a close second.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

If Bach's too busy, Salieri seems to be a good choice as well.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Xenakiboy said:


> Out of the original list on the OP, I'd pick either Liszt or Scriabin, it's a hard choice!!!!


Forget Scriabin. He probably wouldn't even show up for your lesson. He'd be out chasing some young lady while reading the book of Revelation.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *rubs hands together*
> 
> Oh, I know who I'd have to be my teacher for _anything_ music related...


Yeah, we all know how much you love Stravinsky. Give it a rest.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Forget Scriabin. He probably wouldn't even show up for your lesson. He'd be out chasing some young lady while reading the book of Revelation.


Then drag him to the lesson venue.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Forget Scriabin. He probably wouldn't even show up for your lesson. He'd be out chasing some young lady while reading the book of Revelation.


Sounds like we have a lot in common?  :lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Taggart said:


> What about Czerny? If not a great composer, then at least a prolific one.
> 
> Pupil of Beethoven, teacher of Liszt, his studies are still in use today.
> 
> Bartok - especially through mikrokosmos - would be a close second.


Half-seriously, what about Edvard Greig? His Lyric Suites require care over simple detail rather than flashy virtuosity, which is not a bad thing to instil in piano students.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Half-seriously, what about Edvard Greig? His Lyric Suites require care over simple detail rather than flashy virtuosity, which is not a bad thing to instil in piano students.


Definitely. And he also does flashy virtuosity in things like the Hall of the Mountain King.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I would choose Béla Bartók.


----------

